# 體



## desperate to know

[Moderator's Note: Moved from the Chinese forum]
is this chinese word? what it mean?


----------



## philchinamusical

Only the one in the middle is. It means "body" generally and the letter is written as traditional style. The simplified one is "体".


----------



## ya256644

I guess it is 전體 which means everything or all of something
I'm not so sure because it is in Korean language


----------



## Rance

ya256644 said:


> I guess it is 전體 which means everything or all of something



If this were the case, it should have been written 全體. Koreans rarely write a single vocabulary half in Chinese and half in Korean.


----------



## desperate to know

So as what I understand from that word is mean "over whole body"...
Is this true? And written like this 전 體 넘...

btw, this is written on my shirt, so that I want to know what does it mean. whether it's a bad or good word 
thanks all


----------



## Rance

Not enough clue to be honest.
At least such is the case for me.
Would you mind to upload photo of whole T-shirt?


----------



## desperate to know

I think it's not that crucial to upload whole shirt bcoz that the only word on the back of the shirt no others thing interested... And it is hummel brand...teamsport since 1923


----------



## staycation_ing

The shirt must be a uniform of a sport team related to 전남. (I guess, 전남 physical education high school, physical education major in 전남 university, etc.)

"전남"(Jeon-nam) is one word and one of Southern Provinces in South Korea. 
"體" means "body". We use that Chinese character when a word is related to sports, athlete, physical activities, as well as body.(e.i., physical education, gym)
We used to put a Chineses character between two Korean letters in one word for logo design, but not any more.


----------



## malgeul91

staycation_ing said:


> The shirt must be a uniform of a sport team related to 전남. (I guess, 전남 physical education high school, physical education major in 전남 university, etc.).


I second this. _Jeonnam_ (전남) is an abreviation for _Jeolla-nam-do_ (전라남도, South Jeolla Province) and the Hanja 體 (pronounced as "che / 체" in Korean) is perhaps an abreviation for _cheyuk-godeung-hakgyo_ (체육고등학교, 體育高等學校, "sports high school"; often abbreviated as "_chego_ / 체고") or _cheyuk-dae-hakgyo_ (체육대학교, 體育大學校, "sports university"; often abbreviated as "_chedae_ / 체대"), _cheyuk-hak-gwa_ (체육학과, 體育學科, "department of sports studies"), _cheyuk-bu_ (체육부, 體育部, "sport club") or some other sorts of _cheyuk_ (sport)-related organizaton, club, etc.

High possibilities:

전남대학교 체육교육학과 Department of Physical Education, Chonnam National University

광주체육고등학교 Gwangju Physical Education High School, formerly Jeonnam Physical Education High School


----------

